# 4 prong 3 phase outlet



## spazm63 (Nov 3, 2012)

Has anyone wired a 4 prong 3 phase outlet before? It used to plug in a shipping container into. The terminals on the wires says xyz. Is that the same as l1 l2 and l3?


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

what's the 4th terminal labelled?


----------



## spazm63 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ground is the fourth terminal


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

X, Y and Z are the same as L1, L2, L3...


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

X,y,z, l1,l2,l3, a,b,c, t1,t2,t3, black, red,blue, brown,orange,yeller, Larry,Moe,Curly


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've done tons of them. 

One thing to be careful of is phase rotation. Every piece of portable equipment that I've ever made a cord connection to needed the rotation to be A-B-C on X-Y-Z. 

It's an easy fix if it's wrong, but if you already know the rotation of the source, you can get it right the first time.


----------

